# Betta Tankmates - Choosing Roomies For Your Betta Splendens



## Betta Fish Bob (Dec 31, 2009)

Betta tankmates have to be chosen as carefully as a person chooses a roommate. Pick the wrong betta mates, and your fish will suffer. Choose the wrong roommate for yourself and you may suffer. You get the idea. Let's take a look at some betta tankmates that will allow your fish to live a long, happy and healthy life with good neighborly interaction.

The right betta mates need to understand that he is living with a fish that can be surly, and even downright nasty at times. The perfect partner will allow his finny friend room to be himself, and shouldn't clash lest there be dire consequences.

1 - Apple Snails
Apple snails are a great addition to a betta tank. These snails are small at birth, but can reach a size of 4 - 6 inches when adult, and add a peaceful nature to your betta. Bettas typically ignore them.

2 - Cory Catfish
Cory Catfish are the most common catfish kept in aquariums. Since they prefer the bottom of the tank, they typically do not run afoul of the middle to top-dwelling betta fish. They are hardy and very easy to breed and care for.

3 - Dwarf Frog
Betta tankmates need to be non-similar to the betta. Bettas attack other fish that resemble themselves. That is why a dwarf frog or two make such a diverse friend for your betta and a wonderful visual addition to your tank.

4 - Neon Tetras
Neon tetras are small (one inch max.), inexpensive fish that add motion and vibrant color to any tank. They respond extremely well with any betta fish.

Remember that every betta fish has a distinctive personality. What works for one betta may not work for the next one. 

And when your betta mates, all bets are off, and a previous friend can become a foe in your fighting fish's eyes. Don't forgot that you should never keep more than one inch of fish per gallon of aquarium. If you follow these rules, you should be able to place some great betta tankmates with your beautiful betta splendens that will provide you with a full, visual experience.




Elizabeth Christopher
p.S.

Do you guys have any other suggestions that have worked for you?


----------



## aknight (Nov 9, 2009)

Maybe add that cory's and neons are sholing (sp) fish and like to be in groups of at least 4-6.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Ghost shrimp, assuming your bettas don't eat them! My girls tried to give them a few nips when I introduced them, but they were too quick. Now my girls ignore them. They're very cute little guys with a lot of character.


----------



## bettamama (Dec 17, 2009)

One of my ADF's chomped a big hole in my betta's tail and wouldn't let go. It was traumatizing.


----------



## Betta Fish Bob (Dec 31, 2009)

Jupiter said:


> Ghost shrimp, assuming your bettas don't eat them! My girls tried to give them a few nips when I introduced them, but they were too quick. Now my girls ignore them. They're very cute little guys with a lot of character.


Ghost shrimp are cool little fellas.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Cool post!! though, bettas can and WILL eat neons.


----------



## Betta Fish Bob (Dec 31, 2009)

I have never had that experience, DG. But thanks for adding it to the post. It may save someone some trauma


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

Awesome post! =] I think I'd really like neon tetras!


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

I might get some tetras, but probably not for my betta. He just made his first bubblenest (and it's BIG )!! I'm taking that as a 'thanks for the new plants', so I think I should leave off putting anything else in with him if he's already happy. :3


----------



## bubbaface (Aug 17, 2009)

Chinese Algae Eaters. Reading around they can be hit or miss towards aggression. I have two in a ten gallon and they keep it near spotless. The older and bigger of the two only pulls rank on the smaller one when I'm doing something in the tank and they are freaking out. They both leave the Betta alone and occasionally while hanging on the side of the tank the Betta will investigate them but its nothing more then a nudge. The are almost as fun as my Betta because they people watch.


----------



## MissMeg (Jan 14, 2010)

I think it would be helpful to put how many of each companion could be put in a tank with a Betta(like, 1 betta, and 3 ___ or 2 ___ or 5 ___ in a 10gal)

LOL, thats the whole reason I came over here, how many tetras would go good in a 10 gal with a male betta. I'm going to put in fake plants and rock caves too...

ETA - would GloFish be a possiblity too? If so, how many?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I also want to add that Bettas don't want tank mates and you have to be willing to deal with any sort of over stressed behavior that comes from adding a tank mate. YOUR BETTA DOES NOT NEED FRIENDS!!! While they may tolerate other animals in the tank they don't actually enjoy it.

Also bettas are EXTREMELY territorial.. if your going to add another fish you better have AT LEAST a 10 gallon tank. Just because you have a 6 gallon tank and your betta only "technically" needs 2.5 gallons does not mean there is enough physical space in your tank for your betta to have his territory and not be overstressed by the other fish.

I don't like putting any fish in with bettas. IMO snails and shrimp are really only the acceptable tank mates for bettas.

Also.. if your going to get another animal research ITS requirements (i.e. mystery snails need at least 2.5 gallons to themselves so its not good to put them in a 3 gallon with your betta). There is no such thing as a "tank cleaner".. every body poops.

@ miss meg.. I wouldn't add more than 3 tetras in a 10 gallon with a betta and even thats pushing it... tetras can also nip your bettas fins and your betta may kill the tetras.


----------



## MissMeg (Jan 14, 2010)

OK, thank you 1fish2fish!


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

Some people find zebra danios too active for bettas, but I think that they go really well together in a 15g or larger tank


----------



## truthequalslies (Jan 21, 2010)

what about bumblebee gobies?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

1fish, I don't like putting other fish with bettas, either. I think it stresses out the betta too much. They are solitary fish and I feel they are better off alone. Also, if a fish dies, the betta will eat off of it. Eeeuuuw! And if the betta dies, the other fish will eat off of it. Double eeeuuuwww!!!


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I can only speak from personal experience but Tango loves his cory friends. They're a constant source of interest for him. He hunts with them, he swims with them, he follows them around to see what they're checking out. He doesn't flare or nip at them. I've noticed that my other two betta 'pace' a lot and I never see Tango doing that. He has too much to watch and interact with in his tank. Of course, his tank is MUCH larger too. 

You do have to make sure that you have an alternative in place if your betta doesn't enjoy tankmates. It's only fair to the newcomers and your betta. It doesn't always work out the way we'd like it to. And I'd never put a tank mate in anything smaller then a 10 gallon.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Vaygirl.. I agree with you.. In tanks 10 gallons and up bettas will probably do fine with other fish but you definitely have to have another tank on hand if/when your betta decides he doesn't want tankmates LOL


----------



## Hadouken441 (Jan 27, 2010)

I have 5 Neons, a frog, and a small female betta in my 10 gallon and they get along perfectly. My favorite is when my betta looks at my frog (non flaring) then tilts her head like huh? then swims away haha its super cute.


----------



## Betta Fish Bob (Dec 31, 2009)

Hadouken441 said:


> My favorite is when my betta looks at my frog then tilts her head like huh? then swims away haha its super cute.



LOL! Yep, bettas are funny.


----------



## xSomethingSmellsFishyx (Dec 31, 2009)

Hmmm... I went to the petstore and I saw a betta fish in the same tank as another type of fish. I forgot what kind of fish it was, but I was just wondering, do bettas do well with goldfish?

Oh, and if you do have other fish in the same tank as your betta, how would you feed them?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

No bettas don't do well with Goldfish. Goldfish need AT LEAST a 20 gallon tank.. preferably 30 gals or more. (Yes even the little ones). They are extremely messy so they need high filtration (which is hard on bettas). They are also cold water fish and as we all know bettas are tropical fish.

The only other fish you can really have with bettas (although I always advise against having any other fish) are tropical fish.. in which case you would feed them all tropical fish pellets. Bottom feeders get sinking algae pellets.


----------



## xSomethingSmellsFishyx (Dec 31, 2009)

Right. I knew that! -_- Thanks! ^_^


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I highly recommend a mystery snail!! They are from the same family as apple snails, but they stay smaller. 3 inches MAX. 

My betta looooves to watch her snail.  It's so cute. I DO NOT recommend having one in a tank smaller then 5 gallons though. The snail may seem small, and you think, ohhh they'll eat anything, fish waste, algae, etc. They DON'T! Snails poop more then they eat. They poop a LOT too. My snail is pretty lazy and he won't bother cleaning all the algae. Probably because he is spoiled and gets Kale, carrots, bananas, apples, and peas on a regular basis!  

But over all, they usually do great. Although, some bettas WILL nip at them. My Angel has only nipped him once, and it was when he was first put in the tank. I watched them very closely since then and they do great! He can cruise right past her, feelers out and everything and she just looks at him!

Wow, sorry for the rambling.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Mystery snails and shrimp are the best tankmates IMO. They both need cycled and filtered tanks and mystery snails should be housed with a betta in AT LEAST 5 gallon tanks. Shrimp are ok in 3+ gallons but it must be heavily planted or your betta will probably eat them when they molt.

Like dh said mystery snails POOP... so unless your vacuuming your tank twice a week (once a week for tanks 10+ gallons) they aren't for you. They also need water infused with calcium so you have to watch your pH carefully when adding a source of calcium (I use cuttle fish bone) because adding too much too soon can harm your betta.


----------



## Dresden (May 19, 2009)

Hi, I have a 6 gallon tank how many shrimp should I buy 2-3? Any particular kind?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I need more info. Is your tank cycled, does it have live plants? Ghost, cherry, or amano shrimp are the most popular freshwater shrimp.


----------



## Betta Fish Bob (Dec 31, 2009)

Dresden said:


> Hi, I have a 6 gallon tank how many shrimp should I buy 2-3? Any particular kind?


Ina 6 gallon, I would only get one or two. Your betta would feel crowded with three or more, and may even find 2 a bit much.


----------



## Dresden (May 19, 2009)

Sorry I may have posted this in the wrong thread didn't mean to hijack. 

I figured out the damn shrimp grow to be like 1"-2" depending on type so getting more then 2 would violate the 1"/gallon rule etc. so looks like I may only get 1 for now leaning towards the cherry shrimp (no ghosts at any of the lfs.

Tank is been up for a week, has a heater 50w stealth pro (I like the LED light) and the daylight eclipse flourecent lamp. I was going to go buy a plant, havent decided on the kind yet. Heard they help with the cycle.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

You don't want to add shrimp until your tank is fully cycled and planted. Shrimp are very sensitive to the water conditions and shouldn't be added to a cycling tank. Your betta will eat the shrimp if they don't have places to hide (i.e. plant cover). Shrimp have very low bioload so in a 6 gallon you could easily have two or three.


----------



## FishyFood (Feb 18, 2010)

Is it alright to have shrimp and corys in the same tank or will there be a problem when it comes to feeding time or anything else


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

corys will usually only eat live algae.. they're very picky.. they may not eat the algae wafers. As for shrimp they will eat anything.. including fish food. So you shouldn't have a problem.


----------

